# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Bioware: Il n'y a pas de gays dans Star Wars

## ShinSH

Ca chauffe sur les forums de discussion du futur MMORPG The Old Republic. Alors qu'un membre ouvre un sujet dans lequel il s'inquiète de la censure automatique des mots "gay" et "lesbian" sur le forum, un officiel de Bioware débarque après 4 pages de débat pour fermer le sujet sur une note ferme:
 "As I have stated before, these are terms that do not exist in Star Wars.

 Thread closed."
 Bien que ce topic fut rouvert quelques heures plus tard, des sujets portant sur les gays (relations in-game ou autres) auraient été bloqués selon Kotaku.
 Mais... Chewbacca n'est donc pas gay ? Un univers s'effondre.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## lokideath

Le filtre a été mis à jour depuis, c'est pour ca que le topic a été ré-ouvert.

De toute façon leur justification était vraiment bidon, ca ne tenait pas. Ils auraient pu à la rigueur dire que c'était à cause du spam, et encore, mais dire que ca n'existe pas dans Star Wars donc c'est filtré, c'est vraiment tiré par les cheveux. D'ailleurs je ne sais même pas si c'est vrai ?

----------


## Pierronamix

Geeeenre Anakin au fond de lui il est hétéro, geeeenre.

----------


## Alco

Apparemment dans le lore de Star Wars y a au moins deux perso gays perso  : *Goran Beviin* et *Juhani

*je les connais pas mais s'ils le disent :D

De toute facon Bioware est pas repute pour sa gay-friendliness, meme si dans Mass Effect on pouvait avoir une relation avec l'alien*.


*

----------


## Psyko

Penny Arcade a fait un strip sur le sujet : http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/

----------


## Fenhryl

> Geeeenre Anakin au fond de lui il est hétéro, geeeenre.


Ben c'est bien pour ca qu'il bascule du cote obscur, son incapacite a reconnaitre son homosexualite.
Dark Vador n'est qu'un refoulé sexuel. ::O:

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ben c'est bien pour ca qu'il bascule du cote obscur, son incapacite a reconnaitre son homosexualite.
> Dark Vador n'est qu'un refoulé sexuel.


C'est pas impossible tiens.

Il arrive pas à avouer son amour a Obi Wan en fait.

----------


## InkizitoR

Ouais et puis Luke Skywalker il serait hétéro? il essaye de se taper sa soeur alors qu'elle aime Han Solo, moi à mon avis il veut faire l'amour à ce voyou à travers sa relation incestueuse (sans parler de ses penchants pour les hommes mures comme obi-wan ou Yoda)
Et les storm troopers... il y a pas de filles, ils sont entre mecs et construisent une boule géante avec un gros canon qu'on détruit en pénétrant un tunnel avec des petits vaisseaux phaliques ("X" wing d'ailleurs).
Star Wars est un univers profondément gay,j'en suis convaincu!!!  ::):

----------


## Anonyme866

Y'a que moi que ce genre d'insertions de problématiques politico-sociétales IRL dans un jeu virtuel gonfle, les trouve déplacées et hors sujet ?

J'ai une donzelle IRL et lui suis fidèle, je suis monogame mais également athée, scientiste et de droite (je vais me faire tout plein de copains là). Ça ne m'empêche pourtant pas de jouer IG un célibataire endurci, un coureur de jupons ou un moine abstinent, un asexuel. Pas plus que de jouer un croyant, un dévot ou un fanatique ou des anarchistes, chaotiques, révolutionnaires, assassins, tueurs, psychopathes et même des humanistes. Dans MMORPG, il y a "_RPG_" pour Role Playing Game, soit "_Jeu de Rôles_" : se sortir de soi et du monde réel, monde imaginaire dont les valeurs et normes peuvent être totalement différentes du nôtre, voir totalement opposées.

Pourquoi donc un "LBGT" (cochez les lettres inutiles) ne pourrait-il pas faire de même ? A t-il réellement le besoin impérieux de retranscrire l'IRL dans le virtuel ? Ne se définirait-il que par son orientation sexuelle ? Il n'a pas de goûts, de plaisirs ou de passions indépendants de cela ?

De toutes façons, quelqu'un qui se permet de parler au nom d'une prétendue communauté se disqualifie en matière de crédibilité. C'est ce que le gars fait en s'exprimant _"we (the GLBT community)"_. Et en posant "_innocemment_" sa question en public, et non auprès d'un modo en MP, il savait très bien ce qu'il faisait, avec les allusions lourdes de sens _"Blizzard got some really bad press when they tried to forbid the usage of these words, and it would be really disappointing if Bioware would follow such a conservative policy in their forum - and their game."_ : on sent à peine la menace, hein...

.

----------


## Alexko

> Apparemment dans le lore de Star Wars y a au moins deux perso gays perso  : *Goran Beviin* et *Juhani
> 
> *je les connais pas mais s'ils le disent :D
> 
> De toute facon Bioware est pas repute pour sa gay-friendliness, meme si dans Mass Effect on pouvait avoir une relation avec l'alien*.
> 
> 
> *


Goran Beviin je sais pas, mais Juhani n'est pas gay dans le canon puisque 

Spoiler Alert! 


Revan est un homme

. En plus, c'est une Cathar, beurk quoi !

Mais effectivement, j'ai pas (encore) joué à Mass Effect mais après Jade Empire on ne peut pas dire que Bioware ait des problèmes avec l'homosexualité.

----------


## Guest62019

> Mais effectivement, j'ai pas (encore) joué à Mass Effect mais après Jade Empire on ne peut pas dire que Bioware ait des problèmes avec l'homosexualité.


Je dis ça à tout hasard mais peut être que c'est LucasFilm qui en a....

----------


## Pierronamix

> Je dis ça à tout hasard mais peut être que c'est LucasFilm qui en a....


Ils ont crée Jar Jar Bings pourtant. (putain c'est horrible, on peut faire la blague avec 80% des persos SW... ::O: )

----------


## Anonyme866

> Goran Beviin je sais pas, mais Juhani n'est pas gay dans le canon puisque Revan est un homme. En plus, c'est une Cathar, beurk quoi !


Et pourtant si. Enfin, lesbienne plus exactement. Les joueurs ayant incarnés une Revan ont pu s'attirer ses sentiments. C'est mentionné dans plus d'une soluce de KOTOR.

Après, ce n'est jamais que de l'univers étendu. Il n'y a rien de ce genre dans l'officiel 100% pur jus. D'ailleurs, même si le message du côté lumineux de la Force se veut positif et compatible avec la morâle contemporaine, comme l'Alliance multi-espèces au contraire de l'Empire humano-centré, il n'y a pas non plus de mariage inter-espèces. Ce qui correspond à l'idéal communautaire américain : les gens se respectent les uns les autres sans pour autant se mélanger. Donc, des amitiés fortes entre Chewi et Han, mais pas de couples multi-espèce (imaginez le rejeton d'une amourette entre un twinlek et une wookie). Mais on y aura droit dans le MMORPG et si les mariages inter-espèces sont interdits pour correspondre au fluff, il y aura bien quelques lobbyistes pour venir proclamer que c'est attentatoire aux libertés et que cela revient à approuver le racisme comme l'ostracisme des couples mixtes.

.

----------


## zAo

Bof drôle de réaction des modos, "osef" des gays ou pas, c'est une question commune à tous les MMORPG je suppose, l'essentiel étant qu'il n'y mettent pas les ewoks ! siouplé !

----------


## Trebad

> "As I have stated before, these are terms that do not exist in Star Wars.


Arf. Quelqu'un a prévenu l'auteur de cette forte affirmation que Star Wars n'avait pas vraiment d'existence réelle non plus? 

UMP. Et vous avez pensé à la relation Palpatine / Vador? Louche... ::ninja::

----------


## Guest62019

> UMP. Et vous avez pensé à la relation Palpatine / Vador? Louche...

----------


## dooby

> Mais... Chewbacca n'est donc pas gay ? Un univers s'effondre.


C'est hétéro chez les chewi. Faut mater le film "Star Wars Holiday Special" que Lucas a essayé de faire interdire partout. Une belle bouse mais certaines scènes sont très drôles surtout quand maman chewbacca fait la vaisselle en parlant avec papy chewbacca dans un concert de: GROOOOOOOOO.

----------


## Corback

> il n'y a pas non plus de mariage inter-espèce. Ce qui correspond à l'idéal communautaire américain : les gens se respectent les uns les autres sans pour autant se mélanger.


Les mariages je ne sais plus (ca fait un bail que je n'ai pas lu un bouquin SW), mais je me rappel de couples inter-espèces dans les bouquins sur le Rogue Squadron.

----------


## Alexko

> Et pourtant si. Enfin, lesbienne plus exactement. Les joueurs ayant incarnés une Revan ont pu s'attirer ses sentiments. C'est mentionné dans plus d'une soluce de KOTOR.
> 
> Après, ce n'est jamais que de l'univers étendu. Il n'y a rien de ce genre dans l'officiel 100% pur jus. D'ailleurs, même si le message du côté lumineux de la Force se veut positif et compatible avec la morâle contemporaine, comme l'Alliance multi-espèces au contraire de l'Empire humano-centré, il n'y a pas non plus de mariage inter-espèces. Ce qui correspond à l'idéal communautaire américain : les gens se respectent les uns les autres sans pour autant se mélanger. Donc, des amitiés fortes entre Chewi et Han, mais pas de couples multi-espèce (imaginez le rejeton d'une amourette entre un twinlek et une wookie). Mais on y aura droit dans le MMORPG et si les mariages inter-espèces sont interdits pour correspondre au fluff, il y aura bien quelques lobbyistes pour venir proclamer que c'est attentatoire aux libertés et que cela revient à approuver le racisme comme l'ostracisme des couples mixtes.
> 
> .


Oui mais dans les jeux vidéo à possibilités multiples comme KOTOR, il y a une version unique qui est canonisée, et en l'occurrence, c'est celle où 

Spoiler Alert! 


Revan est un homme

 et [on] fait toutes les quêtes du côté clair de la Force. Du coup d'après le canon, il ne s'est rien passé de gay avec Juhani.

Quant aux relations inter-espèces, tu te souviens du passage où Jabba lèche la princesse Leia (ou du moins essaie, je ne sais plus trop) ? Je doute que ce soit en vue de la manger, surtout vu comment elle est habillée. Cela dit, je ne préfère pas imaginer les ébats...

Dans KOTOR 2, Atton exprime très clairement son intérêt pour les Twi'leks, et si on a rien contre la peau bleue ou verte et les queues bizarres sur la tête, c'est vrai que les femelles ne sont pas moches.

----------


## Gérard le Canard

C est certaiment pour bloquer les "insultes" de glands qui trainent sur le net. surement que cunt and co seront aussi bloques.

----------


## Septa

> Mais effectivement, j'ai pas (encore) joué à Mass Effect mais après Jade Empire on ne peut pas dire que Bioware ait des problèmes avec l'homosexualité.


Jade Empire je sais pas.
Mais Mass effect ont peut pas être gay...
A la rigueur un perso féminin peut coucher avec un ET asexué qui semble être féminin d'après nos critères... Mais bon ils ont pris pleins de précaution.
Tu ne peux pas fricotter avec le beau brun si tu joue un mec.
seulement nan ?

Mais bon j'ai fait pas Jade Empire.

----------


## TheToune

> Jade Empire je sais pas.
> Mais Mass effect ont peut pas être gay...
> A la rigueur un perso féminin peut coucher avec un ET asexué qui semble être féminin d'après nos critères... Mais bon ils ont pris pleins de précaution.
> Tu ne peux pas fricotter avec le beau brun si tu joue un mec.
> seulement nan ?
> 
> Mais bon j'ai fait pas Jade Empire.


Je m'etais posé la question pour mass effect en voyant un truc qui expliquait comment avoir une romance dans le jeu. En tant que mec on peut coucher avec l'alien(femelle) ou l'humaine et en tant que femme on peut coucher avec l'alien(femelle) ou l'humain.

Je me suis demandé si chez bioware il ne trouvait pas l'homosexualité féminine plus acceptable que l'homosexualité masculine ? Ou alors si il avait peur de créer une polémique plus grave encore que celle qu'ils ont du affronter ? 
Contrairement par exemple a maxis qui n'hesite pas dans les sims à permettre toutes les combinaisons possible. D'ailleurs ils ont déja été emmerdé eux ? Le jeu est pourtant plus répandus ...  ::huh::

----------


## Guest62019

Je crois bien que le seul jeu où j'ai vu la possibilité pour le PJ d'être homosexuel est le premier Fable (je sais pas si c'est idem dans le 2).

----------


## Pierronamix

> Je crois bien que le seul jeu où j'ai vu la possibilité pour le PJ d'être homosexuel est le premier Fable (je sais pas si c'est idem dans le 2).


On peut toujours.

On peut même changer de sexe.

----------


## Guest62019

> On peut toujours.
> 
> On peut même changer de sexe.


On peut se la jouer Monsieur Garisson ?  ::o:   ::love::

----------


## Pierronamix

> On peut se la jouer Monsieur Garisson ?


Yep.

Tu peux même jouer un homme hétéro marié, qui change de sexe, et réussi a convaincre sa femme de devenir lesbienne.

----------


## le faucheur

> bonjour s'cusez moi je cherche le site d'argus informatique de canard pc siouplé ...


Tu te trompe de site, tu doit aller sur HFR : http://forum.hardware.fr/

----------


## zabuza

J'ai toujours su que les ewoks c'est des gros gays.
CENSURED

----------


## Guest62019

Ben putain, on doit pas t'aider souvent toi.

----------


## Concrete Donkey

> A ben j'ai trouvé ! 
> Salut faux cheur et vrai c*n


Comme c'est mignon...

----------


## Anonyme866

> Oui mais dans les jeux vidéo à possibilités multiples comme KOTOR, il y a une version unique qui est canonisée, et en l'occurrence, c'est celle où Revan est un homme* et fait toutes les quêtes du côté clair de la Force. Du coup d'après le canon, il ne s'est rien passé de gay avec Juhani.


Tout à fait. Mais le fait que ce soit possible en jouant une nénette est permis par la personnalité de la tigresse. Donc, dans la version officielle, ça ne se révèle pas, c'est "dormant" car non utilisé. Un peu comme des gens que tu croises qui savent faire des crêpes même si dans ton histoire/vie tu n'as jamais été mis en présence de cette délicieuse aptitude.





> Quant aux relations inter-espèces, tu te souviens du passage où Jabba lèche la princesse Leia (ou du moins essaie, je ne sais plus trop) ? Je doute que ce soit en vue de la manger, surtout vu comment elle est habillée. Cela dit, je ne préfère pas imaginer les ébats...


*Oui, il passe sa langue mais ne la lêche pas. Ce que je peux en dire, c'est que ça n'a pas forcément de conotation sexuelle : ça peut être de l'appétit au sens strict (bon p'tit plat au sens propre). Après tout, des tas de gens se font lécher par leurs animaux de compagnie sans qu'il y ait la moindre suite sexuelle ou amoureuse (imagine un peu ce que ça donnerait avec les NAC). Les forestiers n'ont pas nécessairement nos codes. Et des donc, des gestes parfaitement banaux chez nous peuvent avoir des conotations sexuelles chez eux, et réciproquement.

Edit : Parceque je me suis emmêlé les pinceaux entre choux-oui et jabba. Ouais, je sais, c'est im-par-don-na-ble.*




> Dans KOTOR 2, Atton exprime très clairement son intérêt pour les Twi'leks, et si on a rien contre la peau bleue ou verte et les queues bizarres sur la tête, c'est vrai que les femelles ne sont pas moches.


Ouaips. Mais ça, comme le fameux couple homo mandalorien cité par la GLBT Team (qui fait de cette unique exception avérée un cas général), c'est de l'univers étendu. La base étant, quand même, les films. Et dans les films, rien, nada, que dalle. Et puis, pour Anton, on peut voir ça comme une xenophilie dérivée de la zoophilie : ça ressemble à une humaine ou en a quelques traits => c'est donc baisable. Pour la plupart des autres clients, ça reste des chatons mignons à regarder.




Bon, après, pour en revenir à cette histoire, les LBGT devraient intégrer que RPG, ça signifit se sortir de soi et accepter qu'un monde fictif puisse ne pas correspondre aux normes morales contemporaines réelles ou désirées. Par exemple, dans un JdR comme Warhammer, des mecs qui se tiendraient par la main ne survivrait pas bien longtemps. Si ce n'est la foule, ce sera un répurgateur qui s'en occupera : tout ce qui se rapproche de près ou de loin du Chaos (Slaanesh ici) étant traqué et éradiqué. On y pend aussi les voleurs et la sécu n'existe même pas. C'est aussi pour ça, que c'est marrant à jouer.

Bref, z'ont qu'à jouer des hétéros et, pour faire le parallèle couple IRL, couple IG, l'un des deux se coltine l'autre sexe. C'est pas traumatisant. Des tas d'hétéros jouent des femmes hétéros ou se marient virtuellement avec des femmes IG jouées par des mecs IRL, et en connaissance de cause. Faudrait donc que les thuriféraires de l'ouverture sur la différence soient eux mêmes ouverts et acceptent de jouer autre chose qu'eux même.

.

----------


## Toxic

Dites les gars je sais que le jeu est vieux maintenant mais vous avez pas un peu l'impression de spoiler ce qui est censé être la grosse surprise dans Kotor quand même ?

----------


## Anonyme866

> Dites les gars je sais que le jeu est vieux maintenant mais vous avez pas un peu l'impression de spoiler ce qui est censé être la grosse surprise dans Kotor quand même ?


Amha, ceux qui suivent de près l'actu du MMORPG KOTOR ont normalement dû jouer aux deux premiers épisodes.      :tired: 

.

----------


## Grumbl

> Je ne vois pas, non. Par contre, ce que je peux en dire, c'est que ça n'a pas forcément de conotation sexuelle. Ça peut être strictement affectif. Après tout, des tas de gens se font lécher par leurs animaux de compagnie sans qu'il y ait la moindre suite sexuelle ou amoureuse (imagine un peu ce que ça donnerait avec les NAC). Les wookies n'ont pas nécessairement nos codes. Et des donc, des gestes parfaitement banaux chez nous peuvent avoir des conotations sexuelles chez eux, et réciproquement.


Je t'assure que le jour où un lézard, un furet, ou même un chien, habillera quelqu'un en esclave, le tirera à lui en poussant de petits gémissements pour ensuite essayer de le lécher, ce jour-là, ce geste sera, malgré tout, considéré comme sexuel.

Je veux bien que les Gays, les Lesbiennes, les Mangeurs de Choucroute, les Amoureux des Rats et autres puissent jouer autre chose, c'est l'intérêt du RPG, encore que ça ne l'est pas pour tous; mais quid de ceux voulant jouer un gay, une lesbienne ou autre ?

Quand aux relations inter-espèces, dans Star Wars, il y'en a. Et même dans les films. Le passage chez Jabba, dans ESB il me semble, où Boba est collé contre deux aliens. Idem avec Sebulba, les deux Twi'leks qui lui font des massages avant la course n'ont rien de kinés. Quand aux livres, il me semble que dans la série des Rogue Squadron il y'a un mariage entre un humain et une Bothane, et d'ailleurs la différence entre espèces est le centre de quelques chapitres.

Certes, pour les films ce ne sont pas tout à fait des relations sexuelles. Mais merde, le jour où une Twi'lek vient se frotter contre vous lascivement avec un regard aguicheur ...

----------


## Alexko

> Jade Empire je sais pas.
> Mais Mass effect ont peut pas être gay...
> A la rigueur un perso féminin peut coucher avec un ET asexué qui semble être féminin d'après nos critères... Mais bon ils ont pris pleins de précaution.
> Tu ne peux pas fricotter avec le beau brun si tu joue un mec.
> seulement nan ?
> 
> Mais bon j'ai fait pas Jade Empire.


Dans Jade Empire tu peux te taper un mec si t'es un mec, une fille si t'es une fille, et si t'es un mec tu peux même avoir un ménage à trois avec deux filles. Évidemment tu peux aussi avoir une relation hétérosexuelle standard.

PS : j'avais même pas fait gaffe pour KOTOR, mais effectivement, au cas où, j'ai rajouté des balises spoiler.

----------


## Alco

> Tu ne peux pas fricotter avec le beau brun si tu joue un mec.
> seulement nan ?


Malheureusement non, j'ai du jouer la nana pour me taper le beau brun en question  ::wub:: 




> Je crois bien que le seul jeu où j'ai vu la possibilité pour le PJ d'être homosexuel est le premier Fable (je sais pas si c'est idem dans le 2).


Oui oui c'est pareil. Tu peux jouer un cross-dresser bisexuel si tu veux. Je savais meme pas qu'on pouvait changer de sexe d'ailleurs  ::): 




> Bon, après, pour en revenir à cette histoire, les LBGT devraient intégrer que RPG, ça signifit se sortir de soi et accepter qu'un monde fictif puisse ne pas correspondre aux normes morales contemporaines réelles ou désirées. Par exemple, dans un JdR comme Warhammer, des mecs qui se tiendraient par la main ne survivrait pas bien longtemps. Si ce n'est la foule, ce sera un répurgateur qui s'en occupera : tout ce qui se rapproche de près ou de loin du Chaos (Slaanesh ici) étant traqué et éradiqué. On y pend aussi les voleurs et la sécu n'existe même pas. C'est aussi pour ça, que c'est marrant à jouer.
> 
> Bref, z'ont qu'à jouer des hétéros et, pour faire le parallèle couple IRL, couple IG, l'un des deux se coltine l'autre sexe. C'est pas traumatisant. Des tas d'hétéros jouent des femmes hétéros ou se marient virtuellement avec des femmes IG jouées par des mecs IRL, et en connaissance de cause. Faudrait donc que les thuriféraires de l'ouverture sur la différence soient eux mêmes ouverts et acceptent de jouer autre chose qu'eux même.
> 
> .


Comme l'a si bien dit Grumbl, c'est pas tant de vouloir reproduire a l'identique, c'est plus de ne pas avoir la possibilite sans raison vraiment valable.
Ca pue l'homophobie primaire couvert par un argumentaire a trois sous. Dans TOUT l'univers Star Wars il n'y a pas UN seul personnage qui prefere les personnes de meme sexe? 

Apres chacun fait ce qu'il veut, si on te donne la possibilite on ne t'oblige pas non plus a jouer un homo. Suivant les jeux j'aime jouer des hetero ou des homos, comme des hommes ou des femmes, comme des mages ou des guerriers. Et pourtant je suis gay et je n'aime pas la reponse du que le modo a faite. Je sais pas pourquoi c'est si dur a comprendre que c'est limite?

----------


## lordsupra

Et pis surtout, la polémique sur "y'a t'il des gais dans star wars ", c'est un peu l'astuce de la bombinette de fumée ninja..
   style: on me traite de con ; bombinette de fumée : ' Non je suis brun, aucun brun n'est con' paf débat sur la répartition de la connerie en fonction de la colloration cappilaire. Alors que le vrai fond du débats c'est est ce que je suis un gros con ?!
 La c'est pareil: le mmo rpg en question , okai il traite de l'univers de star wars, mais il rassemble aussi des fonctions sociales de discussion, etc, dans lesquelles je ne vois pas de raison que l'univers de star wars intervienne vu que c'est pas des jedis qui l'utilisent, mais bien des employés de bureaux, des lycées, des kévins, et aussi des chomeurs ...

Enfin, d'un autre coté, je pense pas que le mot ' gay' soit employés dans ce typede  jeu de facon tres méliorative, en général...

----------


## Sim's

Est ce que dans Matrix Online on peut changer de sexe ?

----------


## Anonyme866

> Je t'assure que le jour où un lézard, un furet, ou même un chien, habillera quelqu'un en esclave, le tirera à lui en poussant de petits gémissements pour ensuite essayer de le lécher, ce jour-là, ce geste sera, malgré tout, considéré comme sexuel.


T'as jamais vu de nanas gothicopunkesses avec leurs gros chiens ou NAC en harnais de cuir à clous ? Ou au moins des mamies avec leurs minichiens tout pouponnés ? C'est pas forcément sexuel.

Et je le redis : tu restes dans un jugement humano-centré. Déjà qu'au sein de l'espèce humaine, tu as pas mal de différences (chez certaines cultures, tourner latéralement la tête veut dire "oui" alors que chez nous c'est clairement "non").






> Quand aux relations inter-espèces, dans Star Wars, il y'en a. Et même dans les films. Le passage chez Jabba, dans ESB il me semble, où Boba est collé contre deux aliens. Idem avec Sebulba, les deux Twi'leks qui lui font des massages avant la course n'ont rien de kinés.


Certes, mais c'est comme Jean Paul Gauthier et autres gays de la mode qui s'entourent de nanas canons : y'a pas davantage de sexe ajouté qu'avec Ernst Stavro Blofeld et son persan. Le statut/rang social faisant qu'on s'entoure de ce qui est à la mode, celle ci étant essentiellement déterminée par des humains et ab-humains, des ET peuvent s'entourer de "_belle plantes_", juste pour faire... la plante verte.





> Quand aux livres, il me semble que dans la série des Rogue Squadron il y'a un mariage entre un humain et une Bothane, et d'ailleurs la différence entre espèces est le centre de quelques chapitres.


L'univers étendu étant un sacré foutoir aussi incohérent que contradictoire, je me base rarement sur ses infos mais plutôt dans les films et le matos directement dérivé comme les artbooks ou les sourcebooks de JdR. Je n'ai pas le souvenir d'y avoir vu un métis. Visiblement, ces unions seraient stériles (mais je me garde bien de trop présumer quant à la retranscription logique des lois de la génétique dans un univers où les chasseurs font du bruit dans l'espace). Mais bon, comme je me suis progressivement retiré de Star Wars depuis la prélogie, je n'affirme rien de façon péremptoire. Des contre-exemples pourraient m'intéresser.







> Dans TOUT l'univers Star Wars il n'y a pas UN seul personnage qui prefere les personnes de meme sexe?


Et pourquoi pas ? C'est si difficile à imaginer ? Visiblement, tu sembles te définir par ton orientation sexuelle et es frustré car ne pouvant pas la jouer ou la voir jouée par d'autres. Soit. Mais sais tu que pour d'autre, c'est leur religion qui est à la base de ce qu'ils sont ? Pourtant, des tas d'univers fictifs existent sans les religions contemporaines de notre Terre. Et dans certains, généralement SF, il n'y a même pas de substitutifs. Inversement, y'a pas possibilité d'être athée ou même agnostique dans d'autres. Je passe sur le pacifisme qu'ont réellement à coeur des gens que ça emmerde glorieusement de devoir tuer à la chaîne pour évoluer dans le jeu.

Trouverais tu normal qu'un mec ouvre un topic sur le le Judaïsme, le Christianisme, l'Islam ou la foi Sikh ? Que ce soit un critère de création de guilde peut être ? Tu ne trouverais pas ça comme tombant tel un cheveu dans la soupe ?

Dans mon début de JdR, j'ai fait un gros blocage sur la religion et les classes de prêtres. J'étais jeune, 12 ans. Mais une fois passé ce blocage, je me suis ouvert à quantités d'autres possibilités et osef de mon athéisme scientiste en jeu. Et c'est tant mieux.


Star Wars, même s'il y a une minidose de romance, ça n'est pas ça qui a fait le succès de l'univers. L'intérêt est ailleurs. Donc, l'approche des sim's est un peu HS. De fait :




> Apres chacun fait ce qu'il veut, si on te donne la possibilite on ne t'oblige pas non plus a jouer un homo. Suivant les jeux j'aime jouer des hetero ou des homos, comme des hommes ou des femmes, comme des mages ou des guerriers.


Cette possibilité peut nuire à l'immersion des autres en introduisant des éléments HS. Que ce soit de la GLBT ou de la religion terrienne ou autre incursion IRL HS.





> Comme l'a si bien dit Grumbl, c'est pas tant de vouloir reproduire a l'identique, c'est plus de ne pas avoir la possibilite sans raison vraiment valable. /.../ Ca pue l'homophobie primaire couvert par un argumentaire a trois sous. /.../ Et pourtant je suis gay et je n'aime pas la reponse du que le modo a faite. Je sais pas pourquoi c'est si dur a comprendre que c'est limite?


Et c'est si dur de comprendre que c'est un truc dont se fout une large part des gens qui vont jouer à KOTOR ? Brandir l'homophobie et jouer de l'ostracisme en désignant d'un doigt accusateur, avec menaces à peine voilées (subir le même sort que Blizzard), est la bonne optique peut être ? Amha, la méthodologie qui consiste à forcer à prendre position pour/contre selon le fameux modèle Sith _"Si vous n'êtes pas avec nous, vous êtes contre nous !"_ est plutôt contreproductive, voir dangeureuse.

Si ça continue, on va produire le MMORPG de rêve de tous les lobbys, communautés, groupements du PAI (Panorama Audiovisuel International) : PBLVO.



Spoiler Alert! 


*Plus Belle La Vie Online.*


A ce niveau là, j'arrêterai définitivement les jeux vidéo.  ::|: 

Bon, eh puis, si tu veux, je peux aussi arrêter le topic. Autant causer sociologie en univers fictif est distrayant, autant causer de ça à propos de l'IRL derrière le virtuel me lasse. Je passe sur l'impression d'épée de Damoclès qui plane dès que l'on sort de la ligne morale de la série préférée des français...  :tired: 

.

----------


## Sp1d3r

> Je crois bien que le seul jeu où j'ai vu la possibilité pour le PJ d'être homosexuel est le premier Fable (je sais pas si c'est idem dans le 2).


Ya Fallout 2 avant aussi.

----------

